# tilt-trim sending unit for 115 evinrude



## Crayfishtom (Oct 31, 2008)

My tilt-trim gauge is pegged down to the bottom(off scale) removed sending unit bad wire it checks okay per manual on an ohm meter,however after hooking back up still pegged I only have 6.67 volts at the sending connection at the back of the gauge. Can't find a unit anywhere and I wonder if it is the gauge rather than the sending unit??


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Could be. Usually they have battery voltage at the gauge terminal. Could be a bad power wire also.


----------



## Crayfishtom (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks, I just pullsed the gauge and figured to try what a mechanic told me to put 12V to the sender lug and ground connected and it would move..no movement so gauge must be shot.


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Educate me. Do these gauges work based on the amount of voltage being sent from the sending unit to the gauge? Example on a 12v system the gauge is receiving 6v, would it be at the halfway mark? Very rough example.


----------



## Crayfishtom (Oct 31, 2008)

GOOD QUESTION,THE SENDER IS NOTHING BUT A POTENTIOMETER ,SO IF i'M GETTING ONLY APPROX. 6 VOLTS THEN LIKE YOU SAY SHOULD BE READING APPROX. HALF SCALE. i KNOW THE SENDING UNIT IS WITHIN SPEC FOR OHM'S PER THE MANUAL AND IF i MOVE THE LEVER ARM ON THE UNIT THE RESISTANCE(OHM'S) CHANGE AND NO MOVEMENT OF THE OLD GAUGE IF 12 VOLTS IS APPLIED DIRECTLY. ORDERED NEW GAUGE SHOULD BE IN IN A DAY OR SO, WE WILL SEE THEN. tHANKS FOR RESPONSES.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

The gauge should have battery voltage at the ignition terminal, and a good ground to the ground terminal. Then short the sending unit terminal on the gauge to the ground terminal and the gauge should peg one way. When the short is removed, it should go to the opposite extreme.


----------



## Crayfishtom (Oct 31, 2008)

Double"D" I did that and still no movement, ordered a new gauge and should get it today, Thanks for the input and help.

Tom


----------

